# Swindling ISIS



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Three girls catfished ISIS for thousands of dollars


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

They Should Politicians


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That is great!! Ha-ha.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not the first men on the planet to loose money on women. They won't be the last either. Wonder if ISIS fell for any goat scams?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

soo funny, they better look out though, I suspect ISIS won't respond like people on the TV show.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I need to get a picture of a young teen girl so I can raise some money from ISIS too.

Do I have to report "gifts" as income?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

PaulS said:


> I need to get a picture of a young teen girl so I can raise some money from ISIS too.
> 
> Do I have to report "gifts" as income?


Careful, you might get on a list.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I need to get a picture of a young teen girl so I can raise some money from ISIS too.
> 
> Do I have to report "gifts" as income?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

James m said:


> View attachment 12263


That just might work!  (and it's a little red haired girl)

I'm sure there is a copyright on it but I could find the owner and explain what I was going to do to find out if they would give me a break of the licensing fees.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> That just might work!  (and it's a little red haired girl)
> 
> I'm sure there is a copyright on it but I could find the owner and explain what I was going to do to find out if they would give me a break of the licensing fees.


There was a girl so much like that in high school. I asked her to prom but she wouldn't talk to me, I knew her 3 or 4 years at least. She lives in Tennessee now.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, they have more then enough resources to compensate for the loss.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sure, they will just sell more oil.


----------

